

multitalk: 2-dimensional presentation program (ZUI like Prezi or VUE, GPLed) - s2r2
http://www.srcf.ucam.org/~dmi1000/multitalk/index.html

======
s2r2
Does anybody know comparable (preferrably free) ways of doing this?

